# Best Volumizing/root-lifting/teasing Spray



## babyjane (Oct 11, 2007)

what is your opinion on the best spray to give more "oomph!" to your hair?

i have naturally wavy/coarse hair, that is big- literally like an afro, so i straighten it- after i do that, though, all the volume is gone. what do you guys use that you feel works best for keeping the volume up there? i've tried what seems to be everything! i'm constantly asking the pros, but i feel like since i have such different hair than they do, they can't tell me what will be good for ME. any suggestions would be much appreciated. thanks in advance, ladies! &lt;3


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 11, 2007)

I use ION root lifting spray, but the only reason why I use that is because I can buy it at work. I also have the tigi catwalk stuff...I think that's the name of it it's in a blue bottle. The both work pretty good, but those are the only ones I've tried so I'm sure there's better ones out there. Do you try blowdrying your hair upside down, and using the lift sray? Or you could use a few of those humongus rollers just around your crown to create lift.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have this great product by CHI which is called Volume Booster. And boy does it give volume! I spray it in and around my roots when my hair is wet before I blow dry and it gives amazing volume and body. I naturally have very fine hair, that if I don't style it, it just sits limp, so this stuff was a god send for me.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 12, 2007)

Kiehl's Thick Volumizer works great for me.


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 12, 2007)

Aveda Volumizing Tonic is amazing!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 12, 2007)

i really love big sexy hair flip it over spray

or aveda pure abundance hair potion.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 12, 2007)

me love the big sexy too!!!!!

but i finish with bed head hard head.


----------



## CheerBear (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aveda Volumizing Tonic is amazing! I'll second that!
Woops, I meant to second the "Aveda Pure Abundance Hair Potion", but i'm sure the volumizing tonic is also awesome!


----------



## polaroidscene (Oct 13, 2007)

Cat walks root boost


----------



## Aprill (Oct 14, 2007)

Cat walk by TIGI or Big Sexy hair


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 17, 2007)

I flip my head over and root spray with Kera Spray Lift then flip it back and style with a pick and my hands.


----------



## glmrgrl86 (Oct 18, 2007)

I love Big Sexy Hair Backcomb in a Bottle. Amazing stuff. I tease and then spray that on. Your hair will stay put all night. Also, before I blow dry I use the Paul Mitchell Root Lift.


----------

